# Favorite Moment of Bad Acting



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 12, 2018)

What is your favorite "So bad it's good/hilarious" sort of acting moments?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 12, 2018)

I know this is TV, Video and Film but does this count:


----------

